

Show NH: Anonymous Christmas Gift Exchange - laxk
http://santa2santa.com/

======
laxk
This is my weekend project. I will be grateful for any feedback. You are also
welcome to join the gift exchange.

Tech specs: linode/ubuntu, flask(python), jquery, twitter bootstrap.

